# Checking Out: Arcade v1.1.1 by Output



## donbodin (Jan 3, 2019)

Output's Arcade is an easy to use Loop Synthesizer subscription system. With a huge range of styles and an ever-growing collection of loop content, just about anyone can jump in to start making music quickly. 
Official videos and Arcade info: http://bit.ly/2AtyQe1

See All Best of 2018 Picks: http://bit.ly/_BESTOF2018





Arcade is available from Output: http://bit.ly/2nQ9roq


----------



## blitz999 (Sep 30, 2019)

Hi, could someone please help me with Arcade and Ableton? I can't record with them. Seems like the simplest thing, but there's no instructions in either manual about how to actually RECORD midi or audio from Arcade into Ableton - only how to INSTALL the programs. I've logged tech requests with Ableton and they've just said, "just trigger the track and record" but when I arm the track, and play the little keyboard in Arcade, nothing gets recorded. I've also tried tricky things with plug ins like setting up another track and routing input to come from the Arcade track. Nothing is working. How do you record midi (or audio - don't mind, whatever works) from Arcade into Ableton?


----------



## mat1 (Oct 1, 2019)

blitz999 said:


> Hi, could someone please help me with Arcade and Ableton? I can't record with them. Seems like the simplest thing, but there's no instructions in either manual about how to actually RECORD midi or audio from Arcade into Ableton - only how to INSTALL the programs. I've logged tech requests with Ableton and they've just said, "just trigger the track and record" but when I arm the track, and play the little keyboard in Arcade, nothing gets recorded. I've also tried tricky things with plug ins like setting up another track and routing input to come from the Arcade track. Nothing is working. How do you record midi (or audio - don't mind, whatever works) from Arcade into Ableton?



I don't think that little keyboard inside the app is for recording, probably just for auditioning the sounds.

Best to use a midi controller OR if you don't have one turn on the "computer midi control" button in the top right of Ableton. It looks like a little keyboard. That will let you play and record using your computers qwerty keyboard.


----------

